
Show HN: Focus Window – macOS tool to keep you focused - mpurham
https://focuswindow.app/
======
mpurham
Hi fellow Hackers,

I often tend to procrastinate when I begin working on a task thus preventing
me from finishing my tasks faster. I know it is very hard to focus at times
especially with all of the distracting tools such as Facebook, YouTube, email,
Slack etc.

I have built a tool called Focus Window which allows you to focus on a single
application at a time. This tool has improved my workflow tremendously for
2018.

I'd be happy to answer any questions you may have.

